# Power Steering Pump Nut - Thread Direction? Lefty Loosey?



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Guys

Putting my '69 Old Goat back together after detailing out the engine compartment, but before I do want to refinish the PS pump and pulley.

Looked at the postings on this and none really talk to 'which direction' to turn the shaft nut to remove it and pull the pulley off.

Sounds like there is a keyed shaft for mounting the pulley, but I gotta get the nut off first.

Same question for my alternator fan nut, as I need to pull the fan off.

Are both of the nuts the normal 'lefty loosey', or are they reverse direction nuts?

Any tips for quick pulley/fan removal, other than a shot of PB Blaster into nut & shaft threads?

Appreciate your responses.

Thanks

Lfryklu


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello

yes they are both lefty lucy

air works best for the alternator

put an old towel over the fan so you ca hold it still
even put a glove on just in case

a 6 point wrench and an allen wrench in the center

its kida tough if the alle wrench is short
again 1/2" air gun is your buddy

2 people is easier if its a first time .. 


one holding 1 smackkin

again air works quik

keep us informed ...

Scott t


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Hello
> 
> yes they are both lefty lucy
> 
> ...


Thanks for lefty normal nut threads.

Good tips for getting them off.

Going to a buddy's shop tomorrow and he will have the air tools, and extra pair of hands.

Good pix too of the parts and process.

BTW - Beautiful distributor !!

Really appreciate the feedback & suggestions.

Best regards,

Lfryklu

Will let know how it goes and hopefully put up some pix.


----------

